# The Incredible Hulk



## SPIKE1257 (May 4, 2005)

LOU FERRIGNO

As a teenager, Ferrigno trained in his home basement in Brooklyn, New York. Ear infections as a youngster caused Ferrigno to suffer permanent hearing loss, but he continued to hear the call of iron and entered his first contest, the 1970 Mr. New Jersey Open Hercules, which was staged in Trenton. Twenty-one men placed ahead of him, but last place would not last long on Ferrigno???s agenda.   


After several more minor contests, Ferrigno switched to the IFBB in 1973, winning the Mr. America and the tall class of the Mr. Universe in Geneva.  The next year, he won the Mr. Universe in Verona, Italy. Then, in the 1975 Mr. Olympia in South Africa, Ferrigno faced Arnold Schwarzenegger, whose physique he had tried to emulate.  Ferrigno came in third, and he was done with physique competitions for 17 years, until 1992, when he appeared in Helsinki, finishing 12th in the Olympia.


In 1993, a final try for the Olympia yielded 10th place, so he switched to the Masters Olympia in 1994, but was edged out by Robby Robinson for that inaugural crown. It would be Ferrigno???s last contest. Ferrigno played the Incredible Hulk on television from 1978-1982, where fits of rage would hurl him from quiet to chaotic when his 6???5??? body would explode with green-tinted muscularity. Other acting appearances have been TV???s Trauma Center in 1983 and several movies including Hercules, Sinbad and Cage. Currently, he occasionally appears on the TV show The King of Queens, and he has a role in the upcoming movie release The Hulk. Ferrigno married Carla Green on May 30, 1980. They have three children: Shanna, Lou Jr. and Brent.


ABOUT LOU

Born: November 9, 1951
Birhtplace: New York, USA
Height: 6' 5"
Weight: 275 lbs

TITLES WON
1971 WBBG Pro Teen Mr. America
1973 IFBB Mr. America
1973 IFBB Mr. Universe
1974 IFBB Mr. International
1974 IFBB Mr. Universe


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

Huugggeee!


----------



## GSXR750 (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, he's a monster.
One of my favorites.


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2005)

Lou had more of an impact on me and my interests in bodybuilding than Arnold.


----------



## Tha Don (May 4, 2005)

great stuff spike, Lou was a beast! I'll never forget that scene in PI where hes in that tiny dark new york gym surrounded by joe schmoes and hes like a damm moster, screaming out Arnolds name while hes millitary pressing some huge ass weight, then after his set he screams ''i'm not satisfied! i want more weight! I WANNA BEAT HIM!!" classic moment!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2005)

boy, did he get huge in the early 90's...  He was bigger than Arnold.


----------



## min0 lee (May 4, 2005)

He should have won at least one Olympia. As a kid I could not get enough of the Hulk.


----------



## musclepump (May 4, 2005)

I think politics held him back


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 4, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I think politics held him back


Funny thing is, in this day and age he would be a hero of sorts since he is "handicapped".     Big Lou had the most impact on my mind/life when it comes to bodybuilding.   I still remember seeing the first couple of episodes of the Incredible Hulk and being scared!    THEN I find out that this was  a REAL GUY...WOW.      I have no problem relating to how big he was...I work out with a guy who is 6'5 and 275+ and YES he is a monster and hes SMALL compared to big Lou.   Amazing.


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2005)

Even though he is huge and always looked solid, after seeing him at the arnold and the olympia a number of times and meeting him I have no respect for him.  I think he is an asshole.


----------



## min0 lee (May 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Even though he is huge and always looked solid, after seeing him at the arnold and the olympia a number of times and meeting him I have no respect for him.  I think he is an asshole.


I always hear this, everyone who has met him says the same thing  about him ,but I hear the oppsite about Arnold. 
I guess *Arnolds** charisma helped * him win also


----------



## fUnc17 (May 4, 2005)

I grew up in brooklyn, as did my father. My father lifted with Lou a few times, never mentioned that he was an asshole


----------



## ZECH (May 4, 2005)

Maybe Lou feels cheated out of an O win? I think he deserved one!


----------

